# Piano Preludes



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have only been composing for around two years and I am completely self-taught, so that is why I am seeking your advice on a couple of compositions. (I have seen some wonderful compositions on TC recently). I am writing 24 preludes for piano in the 24 keys, and this is the first (in G-flat Major), "The Brook." Please comment your thoughts and critiques (there will probably be a lot of critiques). And you might see that I have put "Op.2". No, I haven't published it, but I just like to organize my compositions.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here are the links:


__
https://soundcloud.com/reed-christian-32141498%2Fpiano-preludes-op2-no1-1

file:///C:/Users/schartner/Downloads/Piano_Preludes,_Op.2,%20No.1.pdf


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Tchaikov6,

This is a promising work, I do like it although I'm on my second listen now and I'm finding the repeated chords of the right hand are to my ears, too samey, they could use a bit of variety, and also too loud and not really reminiscent of a brook. I do like the two contrasting rhythms between the left and right hands. To say that you're self taught and only have been composing for a couple of years, you're doing really well.

Best regards
Mark


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mark,

Thank you so much for your great feedback. I will definitely try to make some changes to my piece based on your advice.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

You're welcome Tchaikov6,

But only make changes if YOU feel they should be made, this is only my opinion and I'm no expert, but I'm always glad to help.

Mark


----------

